# Nearly New Arrival



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This arrived about ten days ago and after a couple of days running I set it with an atomic clock, it has not lost a second in seven days, It's a very nice watch and I'm sure it's based on a Longines 'Flagship.

The watch represents excellent value for money with the dollar conversion around Â£16. and it also has a Myota quartz movement, another great watch from Alpha.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Alphas offer fantastic value for money & that one looks really classy!

Paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

what he said.....and that looks very classy for the money


----------

